# LDS Temple



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

Today I shot at the Draper, Utah LDS Temple. Here is one of my favorites from the shoot. It was my first time shooting at a temple. About a 2 hour walk as well.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 2, 2013)

It's extremely out of focus. For a shot like that at night a tripod is a absolute must. The building also could use some distortion correction, this is common with building.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> It's extremely out of focus. For a shot like that at night a tripod is a absolute must. The building also could use some distortion correction, this is common with building.



Extremely out of focus? What are you talking about. It's not extremely out of focus.. And I did use a tripod.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2013)

Hard to tell if its out of focus but it is a pig ugly building


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Hard to tell if its out of focus but it is a pig ugly building



Why is it so hard for people to acknowledge hard work on this site? Seriously. This website is ridiculous.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I view the image full screen on m iPad it is extremely blurry. So its ether extremely it of focus or you uploaded a really small and compressed image.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

It could just be really small then. Cause when I see it on my iPod and the computer it's not blurry.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 2, 2013)

No need to take offense.   I enlarged the photo and it is, indeed, out of focus. I don't know if it is "extemely" out of focus but it is certainly not sharp.  Either your autofocus let you down or the exposure was just too long.  Yes, people can be highly critical on this forum;  I've taken more than a few hits on my work but I've learned a lot in the process so I feel it's a decent trade-off.  Were there other shots of the temple that were a little sharper ?


----------



## pic_chick (Feb 2, 2013)

maybe you should expect cc for what it is and stop whining. Tripod or not it is oof not a single bit of the photo is not OOF on top of that it really looks like it is floating in the black and it looks like it is falling over need s to have the distortion corrected


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

Tuffythepug said:
			
		

> No need to take offense.   I enlarged the photo and it is, indeed, out of focus. I don't know if it is "extemely" out of focus but it is certainly not sharp.  Either your autofocus let you down or the exposure was just too long.  Yes, people can be highly critical on this forum;  I've taken more than a few hits on my work but I've learned a lot in the process so I feel it's a decent trade-off.  Were there other shots of the temple that were a little sharper ?



Ya but this one is my favorite


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

pic_chick said:
			
		

> maybe you should expect cc for what it is and stop whining. Tripod or not it is oof not a single bit of the photo is not OOF on top of that it really looks like it is floating in the black and it looks like it is falling over need s to have the distortion corrected



K cool see ya.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> pic_chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't stop using the forum because you get a bad critique on your photo. If everyone here said it was amazing like family and friends do then you won't learn anything.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> Why is it so hard for people to acknowledge hard work on this site? Seriously. This website is ridiculous.



How is that hard work


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 2, 2013)

gsgary said:


> canonbraden said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so hard for people to acknowledge hard work on this site? Seriously. This website is ridiculous.
> ...



I guess the 2 hour walk to get to the site was the "work" part


----------



## pic_chick (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we do when we see it 
TPF Photo of the Month


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

This forum is terrible. The people here suck. I dont care if I get bad critiques. I'm sick of people hating on my pictures. I understand that they are trying to help, but the way they put the message across is ridiculous. I hope you all enjoy your time here cause this place is terrible. I already get cc from other groups and tons of other people. Leaving one forum isn't gonna do anything bad to me. See ya later.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> This forum is terrible. The people here suck. I dont care if I get bad critiques. I'm sick of people hating on my pictures. I understand that they are trying to help, but the way they put the message across is ridiculous. I hope you all enjoy your time here cause this place is terrible. I already get cc from other groups and tons of other people. Leaving one forum isn't gonna do anything bad to me. See ya later.




Sorry that you feel that way.    Also sorry you could not see how poorly you rendered the subject in question.   Perhaps in another forum you will find that focus and composition are not really required to get rave reviews.  It doesn't matter much if you walked for 2 hrs or 10 hrs to get the shot; you didn't do it justice in the end.   You don't state your age but I have a feeling you are young and have a lot to learn.    Come on back with some better stuff and see what kind of response you get.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

Tuffythepug said:
			
		

> Sorry that you feel that way.    Also sorry you could not see how poorly you rendered the subject in question.   Perhaps in another forum you will find that focus and composition are not really required to get rave reviews.  It doesn't matter much if you walked for 2 hrs or 10 hrs to get the shot; you didn't do it justice in the end.   You don't state your age but I have a feeling you are young and have a lot to learn.    Come on back with some better stuff and see what kind of response you get.



I never said that walking 2 hours made this photo good. All I said was it took me 2 hours to walk there.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> This forum is terrible. The people here suck. I dont care if I get bad critiques. I'm sick of people hating on my pictures. I understand that they are trying to help, but the way they put the message across is ridiculous. I hope you all enjoy your time here cause this place is terrible. I already get cc from other groups and tons of other people. Leaving one forum isn't gonna do anything bad to me. See ya later.



im not sure I would count C&C from twitter and facebook... Maybe the question you should ask is WHY people dislike your photos here? Why dont you direct us to all the positive feedback you are getting for your work in other places and we can see what kind of critique those people are giving, as well as the quality of photos you are presenting to them. 

this forum isn't always the most tactful...but it IS typically the most honest, if not to the point of brutality. 
Posting for C&C here is a trial by fire. If you survive, you will learn, and be stronger for it.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> im not sure I would count C&C from twitter and facebook... Maybe the question you should ask is WHY people dislike your photos here? Why dont you direct us to all the positive feedback you are getting for your work in other places and we can see what kind of critique those people are giving, as well as the quality of photos you are presenting to them.
> 
> this forum isn't always the most tactful...but it IS typically the most honest, if not to the point of brutality.
> Posting for C&C here is a trial by fire. If you survive, you will learn, and be stronger for it.



Hahahahaha CC from Twitter and Facebook? Okay yep lets just jump to conclusions.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so show me then. link to your work in other forums and lets see what they said about it.  don't call me out unless you are going to prove me wrong. Im sure if you posted photos that were actually in focus there, then thats probably why the responses were better, in case you were wondering.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> so show me then. link to your work in other forums and lets see what they said about it.  don't call me out unless you are going to prove me wrong. Im sure if you posted photos that were actually in focus there, then thats probably why the responses were better, in case you were wondering.



First of all I don't know how to link things. Second of all, I never called you out. Third, you guys don't understand that something must have gone wrong during the upload because it is in focus in the computer.


----------



## IByte (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> Why is it so hard for people to acknowledge hard work on this site? Seriously. This website is ridiculous.



....and so it begins.  Grabbing some brews, who wants a cold one!!


----------



## Mully (Feb 2, 2013)

It is off here, so that is what is looked at?..... Take the heat or get out of the kitchen


----------



## christop (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> Third, you guys don't understand that something must have gone wrong during the upload because it is in focus in the computer.



If I had a nickel every time I heard THAT....


----------



## SCraig (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, it is in the "Just For Fun" forum which doesn't automatically indicate a request for comment and critique, so I'll keep mine to myself.  You wouldn't like it anyway.

I will offer this bit of advice though:  People here are not your friends and family.  Many of them are very experienced photographers with decades of experience behind them.  They aren't going to tell you something is great simply because that's what you want to hear, they are going to tell you the truth whether it's what you want (or expect) to hear or not.  You have the choice of listening, learning, and getting better or getting mad and leaving.  It's up to you.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

SCraig said:
			
		

> Well, it is in the "Just For Fun" forum which doesn't automatically indicate a request for comment and critique, so I'll keep mine to myself.  You wouldn't like it anyway.
> 
> I will offer this bit of advice though:  People here are not your friends and family.  Many of them are very experienced photographers with decades of experience behind them.  They aren't going to tell you something is great simply because that's what you want to hear, they are going to tell you the truth whether it's what you want (or expect) to hear or not.  You have the choice of listening, learning, and getting better or getting mad and leaving.  It's up to you.



I agree with that. And I never asked for any CC. I simply posted about a great time I had last night.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

Mully said:
			
		

> It is off here, so that is what is looked at?..... Take the heat or get out of the kitchen



I'm not in the kitchen.


----------



## mishele (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## pic_chick (Feb 2, 2013)

How to post a link
1. go to the site you want to link and
2.open the page you want to link
3. in the bar at the top of your web browser there will be a line that reads www.whatever page your are on .com or .gov . org 
4. copy that whole line of text starting a www. and ending at .com
5.now go to the page you want to share the link on and paste it into your post
6. press send enter whatever to post your post 
7. you have now shared a link


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet you would not be complaining about it if it had been complimentary would you ?  if you didn't want feedback why did you post it ?  So we could admire it in silence ?  You seem to think this is a personal attack.  It's not.  The photo is just not very good..   period.  You will become a much better photographer the very moment you realize that fact.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

pic_chick said:
			
		

> How to post a link
> 1. go to the site you want to link and
> 2.open the page you want to link
> 3. in the bar at the top of your web browser there will be a line that reads www.whatever page your are on .com or .gov . org
> ...



It's on a different app though


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

Tuffythepug said:
			
		

> And yet you would not be complaining about it if it had been complimentary would you ?  if you didn't want feedback why did you post it ?  So we could admire it in silence ?  You seem to think this is a personal attack.  It's not.  The photo is just not very good..   period.  You will become a much better photographer the very moment you realize that fact.



Oh my gosh. I'm not fishing for compliments here and if I was it obviously isn't working. So just drop it and leave me alone


----------



## SCraig (Feb 2, 2013)

Tuffythepug said:


> ... if you didn't want feedback why did you post it ? ...


*
*
*Forum: Just For Fun!
*_This is the place for your less serious work.      Post pictures of your pets, funny images - or maybe something that  just happened to catch your attention!     Not intended for serious  critique._​
Sometimes it's just fun to share something for the heck of it.  I post things here frequently just to be sharing something I thought was interesting.  If the OP doesn't want comment and critique on his photographs that's his choice.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

SCraig said:
			
		

> Forum: Just For Fun!
> This is the place for your less serious work.      Post pictures of your pets, funny images - or maybe something that  just happened to catch your attention!     Not intended for serious  critique.
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's just fun to share something for the heck of it.  I post things here frequently just to be sharing something I thought was interesting.  If the OP doesn't want comment and critique on his photographs that's his choice.



Thank you! That's how I feel. Someone that actually understands..


----------



## SCraig (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> Thank you! That's how I feel. Someone that actually understands..



Don't get me wrong.  I think your comments were as out of place as some of the ones that were aimed at you.  I'm just trying to be fair and point out that this forum area is not for critique.  While you may have been somewhat justified in rejecting them based on that you could have easily just pointed out that your photo was just for fun instead of making the comments that you made.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done !


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

SCraig said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong.  I think your comments were as out of place as some of the ones that were aimed at you.  I'm just trying to be fair and point out that this forum area is not for critique.  While you may have been somewhat justified in rejecting them based on that you could have easily just pointed out that your photo was just for fun instead of making the comments that you made.



I realize that. And they didn't understand that something happened in upload process. They haven't seen the image on the computer or anything where it is in fact, in focus. That's what made me mad.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then its up to you to either upload a better version, or link to the photo somewhere where it is full size. we can only judge a picture by what we see here. and you telling us it is the webpages fault only makes it sound like an excuse since there's no way to verify that it is in fact, the upload process that made the picture out of focus, without being able to see the image on another site. 

or, call this whole thread a wash and move on to the next picture you want to share.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 2, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> you guys don't understand that something must have gone wrong during the upload because it is in focus in the computer.



Then repost the image, and post a larger version then you did before. Show us what the image really looks like. 



canonbraden said:


> I never asked for any CC



There is no don't critique my image area on the forum. Simply posting an image on a photo forum is basically asking for critique of it. 

Braden please calm down and stop taking offense when people don't like your image. Your defensive reaction to people's comments is basically telling people that you are not willing to learn from mistakes. 

Yes you spent sever hours walking so you could take the shot. I can only guess thats because you lacked transportation to get to the place the Draper Temple like all temples allows anyone to drive and park fairly close and get out and walk around the building. But simply spending a long time to get an image does not mean you ate going to get a good image or even that you are entitled to have a good image ore have people like the image because you spent a lot of time to take it. 

For example last summer I drove 5 hours to Grand Teton National Park.  I got little sleep as I needed to get up early for the location I wanted to shoot. When I got home and developed my film (I was shooting with my 4x5 film camera) I was not as pleased with the images as I would like. My best shot was even messed up by a mistake on my end in developing. Was I disappointed sure i spend several days traveling a fair amount of money on gas and 4x5 film. Plus time developing and scanning. I'm not mad that I didn't get a killer shot, disappointed yes but not mad. 

Your profile does not say where you are from but I'm guessing the Salt Lake area, there is a group called Photowalking Utah that has photography events in the area abut once a month or so. Their Facebook page has more info. 

Sure some people on here can be a little rude the majority of the people on here truly do want to help but you do need to let them help. Repost a higher quality photo and lets take another look.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 2, 2013)

I know I over reacted I just wasn't having a good day. Nobody likes to get up at 5:00 am to clean and do other stuff. I'm sorry I feel like an idiot after reading through all these comments. I should have just said okay yep it's a little OOF, better luck next time for me.


----------

